# IT's SUNDAY what vintage/prewar schwinn's did we find this week



## vintage2wheel (Jun 24, 2012)

ITS SUNDAY what vintage/prewar schwinn bicycle/parts/fun stuff did we find this week...show us some pictures.

i was able to trade for a badge from a local collector.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 24, 2012)

1963 Sting-Ray in Flamboyant Red, excellent condition, chrome and paint just shines, original down to the tires.  Tragically with wrong seat and sissy.  Pics and more details in the Sting-Ray sub-forum.
It's been a long time since I've had a sweet find like this.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 24, 2012)

*congrats*

great find cant wait to see pictures


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 24, 2012)

I found a 1934 Aerocycle.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Then I woke up and it was all a dream!...


----------



## how (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought a close to mint blue Schwinn Cruiser 5 with a drum brake,,I didnt pick it up yet I will get it Wednesday.
Paid 400 for it . Will show a pic when I get it


----------



## Rambler (Jun 24, 2012)

Some rusty old beat up piece of junk Schwinn bike I salvaged from the trash and already sold it as is to another collector.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 24, 2012)

*wow*



Rambler said:


> Some rusty old beat up piece of junk Schwinn bike I salvaged from the trash and already sold it as is to another collector.




great trash score


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 27, 2012)

*weak week for me...*

Only found a few ladies, one was a wartime Schwinn, it does have straight rims, blackout parts, and a rear glass reflector that I can salvage.  The other was a Shelby Flyer I posted in General.

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 27, 2012)

*parts*

it will be good for parts nice find


----------



## dominickspez (Jun 27, 2012)

*a couple of picks this week*





0---1951 phantom  -- skip-tooth Hornet---all the clues say pre-war     j23234  on the left dropout   ---did they reuse numbers after the fire?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 27, 2012)

*paint*

both look to have nice OG paint good picks


----------

